# dubai - it manager jobs available?



## liquid_force (Apr 11, 2012)

I am exploring the possibilities to relocated to Dubai, are there any expats around here, which have IT experience or a usable network  ?

short resume:
* about 14 years of IT experience, of which 8 years in management positions of teams and departments 25+ coworkers (operations & engineering/development) both as consultant and as internal employee.
* Infrastructure / Database / Data Warehouse & Big Data experience, including migration tracks.
* M.Sc. in Computer Information Systems
* international experience, multi lingual
* coaching management style.

looking for a innovative company in Dubai (or UAE in more general) where I can support the C-Level Management to improve customer focus, time to market and quality.

cv and references available on request.
liquid_force is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

liquid_force said:


> I am exploring the possibilities to relocated to Dubai, are there any expats around here, which have IT experience or a usable network  ?
> 
> short resume:
> * about 14 years of IT experience, of which 8 years in management positions of teams and departments 25+ coworkers (operations & engineering/development) both as consultant and as internal employee.
> ...


Both Emirates (Dubai) and Etihad (Abu Dhabi) are looking for people with your experience - apply via their job sites.


----------

